# PRS Private Stock finish - APRICOT!



## HighGain510 (Feb 13, 2013)

Not that I could swing $9K for a guitar (or that I personally WOULD want to drop that much on a single guitar), this finish is RIDICULOUSLY AWESOME!!!  It's called "Apricot" and this PRS Private Stock came out amazing, love the inlays and the matching stained neck and tuner buttons, too cool IMO. 




















































Specs on this one:


PRS Private Stock #4076 Custom 24 Apricot
*Private Stock #4076

*Serial Number #196841

*Custom 24 Model

*Curly Maple Neck

*Curly Maple Fingerboard

*Curly Maple Top

*Swamp Ash Back

*Curly Maple Headstock Veneer

*Pattern Regular Neck

*Yellow/Orange Spiney Side Dots

*Apricot Finish

*Apricot White Wash on Back

*Yellow/ Orange Spiney Bird Inlays

*Yellow/ Orange Spiney Modern Eagle Headstock Inlay

*High Gloss Nitro Finish

*57/08 Pickups

*Custom 24 Electronics w/ 5-Way Bladeswitch

*Gold/Nickel PRS Tremolo

*Phase III Locking Tuning Pegs with Curly Maple Buttons (Stained to Match)



I'm a big fan of orange spiney used for inlay material (Ron has used it on several Thorns, looks awesome!) and the woods on this guitar would likely pull off some pretty convincing strat tones in position 2 and 4 on the 5-way blade too with the maple neck/fretboard and swamp ash body.  The light apricot stain and the almost neon-looking orange blended into the flame on the maple top looks incredible. It's not often that I look at a PS and go "WOW... DO WANT!!!" (well that's not entirely true... ), but this is one of them. Don't have $9K to throw at one, but hot damn that's one of the most unique-looking PS builds I've seen in a long time since the finish is actually different than the typical blue/green bursts I've been seeing a lot of for the past year or two.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Feb 13, 2013)

So much maple ...
So much orange ...
So much WANT ...


----------



## JLP2005 (Feb 13, 2013)

Clearly no way I can afford it with an Angelus on the way and hopefully the 7 SE come July. I like the austere beauty of this guitar. It's not necessarily flashy-- just flat out beautiful. Great find, man.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 13, 2013)

Cool!!

Those cavity covers on a 9k guitar are unacceptable though.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 13, 2013)

JLP2005 said:


> Clearly no way I can afford it with an Angelus on the way and hopefully the 7 SE come July. I like the austere beauty of this guitar. It's not necessarily flashy-- just flat out beautiful. Great find, man.



Yeah that's my take on it too, the finish is bright but it's not straight up gaudy which can be a fine line. They nailed the look on this one and although the price on a PS is pretty steep, I bet tonally that thing is a monster to boot! Swamp ash + maple is a great combination!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 13, 2013)

Reminds me of an orange creamsicle


----------



## Philligan (Feb 13, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Reminds me of an orange creamsicle


----------



## technomancer (Feb 13, 2013)

Philligan said:


>


----------



## Watty (Feb 13, 2013)

Yep, their "dual colors" are pretty sick. The dark blue and electric purple variant is especially tasty.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't think that I have enough organs to sell to be able to buy that beauty


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, that's pretty awesome looking.

I really want to order a Raspberry Dragon's breath PRS but I'm scared to see the price tag.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 13, 2013)

Beautiful guitar!! I posted this PRS and some similar ones in the Gorgeous Guitar Land thread. The matching inlays and tuner buttons are such an awesome touch.

EDIT: Here is a similar PRS in "faded sage" finish...


----------



## GXPO (Feb 13, 2013)

I often go on the PRS private stock archive just to remind myself that some people have jobs they love and hope isn't lost. Anyone for a swim?


----------



## Jinogalpa (Feb 13, 2013)

my favorite prs finish is still this "faded blue with purple wrap burst"


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 13, 2013)

the apricot finish, to me, seems like a more washed out version of umber. the neck and fret board and headstock/inlays are pretty cool though


----------



## WillDfx (Feb 13, 2013)

Good Christ..


----------



## Zado (Feb 13, 2013)

STAPH POSTING PICS!!!IT'S KILLING ME!!!


----------



## budda (Feb 13, 2013)

Dat flame, dat combo


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 13, 2013)

Watty said:


> Yep, their "dual colors" are pretty sick. The dark blue and electric purple variant is especially tasty.



Yeah that's another fave of mine from their more recent "new" colors:






So hot! 

That apricot finish though... ugh, it's KILLING ME!  Maybe someday, but personally I know my limit regardless of how amazing a guitar is so I'm not sure this one in particular would ever be mine short of hitting the lottery!   I can dream though!


----------



## Overtone (Feb 13, 2013)

How many more Thorns would that buy? 

I dig it a lot.. very unique and the neck is just gorgeous!


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 13, 2013)

^Now that one is amazing. They managed to get a layer of black/purple/blue in each curl. Simply stunning.

On the other hand, the neck on the Apricot one is out of this world.


----------



## themike (Feb 13, 2013)

It's hard to really capture how these finishes look in person - they are much more fluid and smooth to the eye than through a lens.


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh man those are all so nice. PRS is really ahead of the pack as far as finishes go, none of the other big manufacturers even come close.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Feb 13, 2013)

This thread is tasty.


----------



## Rojne (Feb 13, 2013)

mf


----------



## Mr Richard (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh my fucking GOD this thread is brutal, just brutal. Loving the first one.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 13, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> It's hard to really capture how these finishes look in person - they are much more fluid and smooth to the eye than through a lens.



Oh yeah I know what you mean, that 513RW I had was gorgeous in photos but when you actually saw it in person it was jaw-dropping!  The dudes who currently spray for PRS do a hell of a job, if that apricot finish was available as a production finish I'd buy another brand new 2013 PRS in a heartbeat!


----------



## GXPO (Feb 13, 2013)

I honestly believe that exotic wood is where PRS need to go in order to own the high end market


----------



## themike (Feb 13, 2013)

GXPO said:


> I honestly believe that exotic wood is where PRS need to go in order to own the high end market


 
Obviously cost is a big factor for people but as far as PRS goes, they have any kind of wood imaginable in Private Stock including Brazillian Rosewood (currently) 

My friend just picked up a gem - the 1st PS hollow body with top and back made from Macassar ebony. The middle of the body is mahogany, and the neck is figured mahogany. The bird inlays are etched mammoth ivory.


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 13, 2013)

another PRS private stock imagery thread.... not that i'm complaining 

I wanna eat the back of the neck on that Apricot PS


----------



## Riffer (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Xaios (Feb 13, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


>






:splooge:

Seriously, that is close to GODLINESS.


----------



## Robinho (Feb 13, 2013)

If they put matching maple covers on the back the guitar would of went up another $1000. Another fantastic guitar by "Paul Greed Smith"....


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm surprised nobody has complained about the book matching on the apricot.

It's beautiful, but doesn't seem to line up as well as others I've seen.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 13, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> I'm surprised nobody has complained about the book matching on the apricot.
> 
> It's beautiful, but doesn't seem to line up as well as others I've seen.



I'm going to resolve this once and for all... 


BOOKMATCHING: IT REALLY DOESN'T MATTER.  There, we can all move on finally!


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 13, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm going to resolve this once and for all...
> 
> 
> BOOKMATCHING: IT REALLY DOESN'T MATTER.  There, we can all move on finally!


 
It's all about the symmetry, man


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 13, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> It's all about the symmetry, man



We need more opaque finishes then! 







Problem solved!


----------



## HRC51 (Feb 13, 2013)

These are beautiful to look at and wonderful to play. I'm guessing most owners don't play their private stock's. Too bad. 

Thanks to PRS for going outside the norm and coming up with new dyes.


----------



## vinniemallet (Feb 13, 2013)

wow... sucks to be poor


----------



## requiemsoup (Feb 14, 2013)

Holy mother fucking shit.


----------



## peagull (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh wow, Merry Jizzmass everyone


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, I'll be the party breaker.
That color looks nice because it's over a private stock wood. No color is inherently nicer in itself. So they called a kind of orange "apricot" and decided to keep it for their top guitars. the guitars are great but the color would be the same on an SE, I don't see what's the commotion. ^^


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 14, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Well, I'll be the party breaker.
> That color looks nice because it's over a private stock wood. No color is inherently nicer in itself. So they called a kind of orange "apricot" and decided to keep it for their top guitars. the guitars are great but the color would be the same on an SE, I don't see what's the commotion. ^^



Then you missed the point entirely.  Here's a lovely SE in orange...








Still a very pretty guitar, but not at all in the same league as that PS. Nicer woods or not, if you can't see why that finish looks nicer than orange shot over a veneer on an SE, I think you're not getting it.  The "apricot" color wouldn't look the same on an SE at all because the SE is a veneer and not a thick piece of highly-figured maple which has the depth in figure to allow stains like that to take in the first place, and THAT is why it's awesome; it's the combination of the finish and the maple used.  

If you prefer the flat orange COLOR of the SE, that's one thing, but since all things like this are subjective and totally down to opinion anyway, I can't see the point in comparing two things that aren't alike and saying the finish would be the same is not correct at all.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 14, 2013)

Uh, at risk of passing for pedantic, I'll quote myself.



> That color looks nice because it's over a private stock wood.



I just think you're swooning over the wrong thing.


----------



## themike (Feb 14, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Well, I'll be the party breaker.








Pretty killer looking SE, right?


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 14, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Uh, at risk of passing for pedantic, I'll quote myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I just think you're swooning over the wrong thing.



Haha fair enough, but you did also finish with this:



Andromalia said:


> but the color would be the same on an SE, I don't see what's the commotion. ^^



The color wouldn't look the same on a veneer as it would over a three dimensional piece of thick figured maple. 





th3m1ke said:


> Pretty killer looking SE, right?



Also tasty!  Boatwake veneer!


----------



## absolutorigin (Feb 14, 2013)

GXPO said:


> I honestly believe that exotic wood is where PRS need to go in order to own the high end market



PRS already does decent enough in the high end market. Exotic PRS are out there, but they're just more known for maple tops. Aside from the macassar ebony Mike posted, here's some more porn . 


Sweet guitar, with mango neck.











Koa top






Bubinga Top







This one's cool, spalted inlays, with spalted binding. 





Redwood burl




This santana has a snakewoood board and stripes. Also has walnut back.


----------



## absolutorigin (Feb 14, 2013)

HRC51 said:


> These are beautiful to look at and wonderful to play. I'm guessing most owners don't play their private stock's. Too bad.
> 
> Thanks to PRS for going outside the norm and coming up with new dyes.



I've always felt PRS finishes were innovative and outside the norm. At least concerning the Private Stock line especially. I know some Private Stocks go to collectors, but there are others who definitely play them. Yea I've posted this too much already, but this is a PRS thread . This gets played a ton.


----------



## HRC51 (Feb 14, 2013)

absolutorigin said:


>



Beautiful! And yes, they play and sound great too.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice bro! DO WANT! Dibs. D:


----------



## GXPO (Feb 15, 2013)

absolutorigin said:


> PRS already does decent enough in the high end market. Exotic PRS are out there, but they're just more known for maple tops. Aside from the macassar ebony Mike posted, here's some more porn .
> 
> 
> Sweet guitar, with mango neck.
> ...


 
I agree entirely, I was in no state to be making any statements when I wrote that. My point basically was, and I hate to make the point in a thread full of beautiful PRS guitars, but in a market which is placing so much emphasis on quality of finish and woods in the under $4000 price range, some non private stock runs may be a good idea. If I want a custom 24 in non standard wood I'm already priced out. If I had the money you can bet your sweet ass that I would spend it otherwise. 

PS. No hate for PRS or their prices, quite the opposite. I just feel that they are doing themselves a small disservice by not diversifying at around $2500 -$3500.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 15, 2013)

OH MY!!!! this is beautiful!!! 












on a side note, a mini rant i suppose...i dont get why if i state an opinion that isn't in favor for prs, i get neg repped here. however, if i state the same negative opinion towards a jackson, carvin, ibanez, schecter, dean or others, its more than tolerated. even if its on their specific thread...

guess prs is 'untouchable'


----------



## absolutorigin (Feb 15, 2013)

GXPO said:


> I agree entirely, I was in no state to be making any statements when I wrote that. My point basically was, and I hate to make the point in a thread full of beautiful PRS guitars, but in a market which is placing so much emphasis on quality of finish and woods in the under $4000 price range, some non private stock runs may be a good idea. If I want a custom 24 in non standard wood I'm already priced out. If I had the money you can bet your sweet ass that I would spend it otherwise.
> 
> PS. No hate for PRS or their prices, quite the opposite. I just feel that they are doing themselves a small disservice by not diversifying at around $2500 -$3500.



I hear you man. Some kind of exotic limited edition or a private stock run that is priced more competitively would be nice. Who knows though, they've done a limited edition artist pack with burled maple tops before so hopefully they do it again sometime. I know they've had some dealer runs in the past with some special stains and such, but nothing too out of the ordinary concerning wood choices.

The private stock prices can get pretty steep, so I traded in another guitar for one as a way of falsely justifying the "better price" after the trade . Yea, I know the logic isn't very sound  .





soliloquy said:


> on a side note, a mini rant i suppose...i dont get why if i state an opinion that isn't in favor for prs, i get neg repped here. however, if i state the same negative opinion towards a jackson, carvin, ibanez, schecter, dean or others, its more than tolerated. even if its on their specific thread...
> 
> guess prs is 'untouchable'




Hey PRS is untouchable man! Drink the kool-aid . On a more serious note PRS is awesome, but of course definitely not perfect. But there are those (this isn't at you, or anyone in this thread or on this forum for the matter) who put the company down with a very limited experience with the guitars. Of course there's the price range issue. They're definitely not for everyone as people have different tastes. I'd say Blackmachine is more untouchable around this forum .


----------



## Vicious7 (Feb 15, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> another PRS private stock imagery thread.... not that i'm complaining
> 
> I wanna eat the back of the neck on that Apricot PS



Go ahead and eat the back of the neck, i get to eat the rest.... 

Anybody got 9k to loan me???


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 27, 2013)

I was just perusing the Wild West inventory again today since they posted they had received some new stock... looks like someone bought this thing!  Not that I could swing it, but still sad.  Awesome PRS is awesome.


----------



## Orsinium (Feb 27, 2013)

I really want to order a carvin and option 50 that apricot color and try and copy the specs, I have never loved orange and cream so much before!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 27, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> I was just perusing the Wild West inventory again today since they posted they had received some new stock... looks like someone bought this thing!  Not that I could swing it, but still sad.  Awesome PRS is awesome.



Wild West definitely has some of the hottest PRS Private Stock guitars! The "Vampire" Custom 24 they sold recently was one of my favorites. Had the same finish and red inlays as Emil's Private Stock.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 27, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> on a side note, a mini rant i suppose...i dont get why if i state an opinion that isn't in favor for prs, i get neg repped here. however, if i state the same negative opinion towards a jackson, carvin, ibanez, schecter, dean or others, its more than tolerated. even if its on their specific thread...
> 
> guess prs is 'untouchable'



Well I didn't neg you but I will say you do come into a lot of PRS threads and drop all sorts of negativity about PRS and a bunch of "well if this were a Carvin..." or "Carvin does ____ better! you should buy a Carvin!" so I'm not surprised someone finally dinged you on it, man.  I'd say if you don't have anything nice to say.... well you know the rest.  Keeping all of the pro-Carvin propaganda out of PRS threads probably isn't a bad idea either.


----------



## zakatak9389 (Feb 27, 2013)

Good lord these finishes are amazing


----------



## Zado (Feb 27, 2013)

An OT question: PRS are amazing,popular,crazy looking and all...but did someone ever try a Knaggs?the guy running the brand was a PRS luthier,wasn't he?


----------



## DanieLibuy (Feb 27, 2013)

I jizzed all my laptop.


----------



## fortisursus (Feb 27, 2013)

Those tuning pegs!


----------



## themike (Feb 27, 2013)

Zado said:


> An OT question: PRS are amazing,popular,crazy looking and all...but did someone ever try a Knaggs?the guy running the brand was a PRS luthier,wasn't he?



Yes - Joe Knaggs was head of Private Stock until 2009 when Paul took it back over and named Paul Miles head of PS. 

Knaggs guitars are amazing, top quality instruments. They do however have unique traits and feels that make them a separate thing and not just "the old PRS employee making guitars under a new name". 

The original Knaggs guitars were actually made by PRS in Private Stock. 

Private Stock Chesapeake






Private Stock Chesapeake Acoustic


----------



## SlaveUnit (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn...I really like it. Actually like all of the PRS' in this thread!


----------



## satchisgod (Feb 28, 2013)

GXPO said:


> I often go on the PRS private stock archive just to remind myself that some people have jobs they love and hope isn't lost. Anyone for a swim?


 
This is the most beautiful finish I have ever seen on a guitar. I keep going back to this finish when I want to see something that is truly stunning.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 28, 2013)

this has got my PRS gas going badly. Martin Music in town has some great ones, and I do miss my Hollowbody II.


----------



## crowbones (Feb 28, 2013)

Reminds me of a creamsicle...


----------

